

Posterous (YC S08) raises ~4.4M from Redpoint, Trinity, and angels - pmjordan
http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-raises-44m-from-redpoint-ventures-t

======
epi0Bauqu
Congrats! My interview with Garry Tan (founder) from three days ago:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/03/garry-tan-on-
get...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/03/garry-tan-on-getting-
traction.html)

I'm interviewing Satish Dharmaraj (lead investor) on Monday. These interviews
are on getting traction.

------
pkrumins
I'm trying posterous right now for the first time.

First impressions:

* It got the possessive of my name, Peteris, wrong. If the name ends in -is (or -us), the possessive is Peteris’ not "Peteris’s posterous". (Rule 1 from "The Elements of Style".)

* I am not sure why it needed me to validate my email, if I already sent the first mail from my mail and then signed up via the URL in the mail that came back. But it wasn't difficult so ok.

* Regging was really quick. Quickest I have ever had.

* Had a dot in the first post's title, it got deleted in the URL. Would have liked if it was rather replaced by a dash.

I like it overall. I am not going to use it actively as I already have a blog
but I would if I hadn't as it gets you blogging in no time.

~~~
_delirium
The possessive thing actually varies according to stylebooks. The _Chicago
Manual of Style_ says to use 's in this circumstance (doesn't fall into one of
its exceptions for when to omit the 2nd s), and the _MLA Handbook_ says to
always use 's for possessives of singular nouns.

~~~
pkrumins
Oh, I see. Didn't know that.

------
vladev
How does Posterous make money?

~~~
rebelvc
It is such a cool service that VCs will keep it free forever!

------
nimrody
At first I was very skeptical. Who needs another blogging platform (tumblr
works fine, thank you).

But now that I'm on the road, Posterous does have one big advantage: It works
_offline_ too. I use Mail.app to write and when I finally get a reliable
connection -- it automatically uploads the new post.

Great work. Thanks guys!

------
gtt
Why do they need such money?

~~~
johnl
Build more stuff, Marketing, Back office support. Poking around with what you
could do with email would be constructive. They nailed down email to blogs
going so how about the other way around. For example, I'm starting to get a
lot of magazines sent to me by email and I want them somewhere else so how
about picking them up from email and placed to a magazine folder on the
desktop automatically. Click on the magazine folder object sends you to the
article.

~~~
aswanson
Excellent idea. Would love that feature for the tons of email magazines I
subscribe to.

------
gaborcselle
I love Posterous and post something there every day. Huge congrats!

------
prosa
Who says email is dead?

Congrats!

------
nlwhittemore
Huge congrats to the Posterous team. I'm a total convert after I started to
use posterous to keep track of Startup related news in the Mission District in
SF. Absolutely love the simplicity of the experience and can't wait to see
what's next.

------
zaveri
Congrats! Amazing how they continue to crank out new features

------
arasakik
w00t! Congrats guys!

------
mixergyNOTES
Notes On Posterous Founder <http://mixergynotes.com/sachin-agarwal-posterous/>

------
aviraj
WIN

